# Food Safety News - 12/06/2021



## daveomak.fs (Dec 6, 2021)

*Suspended sentence for chef after 1 dead and 30 sick from shepherd’s pie*
By News Desk on Dec 06, 2021 12:03 am
A former chef of a pub in England has been given a four-month suspended jail sentence in connection with an incident that killed one person and sickened more than 30 in 2018. John Croucher, the former head chef at the Crewe Arms in Northamptonshire, was sentenced this past week at Reading Crown Court after admitting... Continue Reading


*McElroy Imports of Pennsylvania warned about import violations*
By News Desk on Dec 06, 2021 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


*Labor shortages: The answer lies in the power of technology*
By Guest Contributor on Dec 06, 2021 12:00 am
– PAID CONTENT – By ComplianceMate As the COVID-19 crisis drags on, it has become clear that its aftereffects will be felt in the business world for years to come. Many businesses permanently closed their doors due to COVID-related shutdowns, and many others were forced to dramatically realign their operations.  For professionals in the restaurant,... Continue Reading


*Listeria monocytogenes contamination fears spark recall*
By News Desk on Dec 05, 2021 05:43 pm
Alexander & Hornung, a St. Clair Shores, Michigan establishment and business unit of Perdue Premium Meat Company, Inc., is recalling approximately 234,391 pounds of fully cooked ham and pepperoni products that may be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes, says USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The products were produced on various dates. The products subject... Continue Reading


----------

